# well? how did everyone do?



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

its the afternoon of the first day and im sure a few you of you have torched a chicken by now! lets hear some stories and see some pics of those beautiful birds taken on the general hunt!  

i got out this morning and hunted a new area that i havent been to before. i thought this place would be a mad house this morning, but i ended up having the entire place to myself 8) had a great time being in the hills again! it wasnt a long hunt for me, but it was a good one. i smacked a nice tom around 830 this morning. 8" or so beard and great spurs for a utah bird! ill see if i can post some pics of him a little later :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My son and I hit the hills at just the right time of the morning. Got our mile or so hike done and into position before fly down. Had birds gobbling on the roost and it was a rush just hearing the antics. At fly down I had 13 birds sail over my head and land about 100 yards away on some private property. Still fun to watch that show. About two hours later I catch movement out of my right eye, I turned slowly and there stands a full blown gobbler, staring right at me from about 10 yards. Then he started to move out, I ****ed the hammer on the smoke pole shotgun and swung on him. By the time I found the bead he was on a dead run, head held high! At 25 yards I let er fly and when the smoke cleared he was sailing away without so much as a lost feather. ****! Day one Turkey 1, Bears Butt 0!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My birds also did an end-around onto private ground. I had to watch 'em taunt me as they made their way down the hill. :evil: 

I didn't get onto birds at first light, but I was able to track them through the snow shortly thereafter. It was like a turkey highway, tracks everywhere. I got up to the top of the hill and heard some birds down at the bottom of a shallow canyon or huge ravine (it's a big hill at that tweener stage). 

Anyway, there were two hunters on the opposite ridge watching the same canyon. I sat down in the shade of a scrub to catch my breath and suddenly caught sight of a hen making her way up the hill just to the south of me. I stood up and began to sneak her way, just in case there was a Tom nearby. When those guys on the opposite hill saw me moving on the bird, they stood up and started making their way up the ridgeline in my direction. Fools! 5 turkeys slipped behind them at 50 yards. I watched it all happen. If those dudes would have stayed put they'd have been in Tom City. I could see two red heads and long beards from where I was on the other side of the ravine. 

My sneak ended up being all for naught because all I did was separate the hen from the rest of the group. The boys went down to private land. One of them was gobbling up a storm just down the hill from me as I made my way down the mountain, less than 50 yards from the fenceline. I probably could have gotten away with it, but...nah. I'll get him another day.


----------



## OldMick (May 24, 2010)

Best opening morning and I didn't get him! Morning didn't pan out as planned so worked over a few ridges to take a look. Saw a small heard of Elk, gave them a few hen calls and there was a gobbler right in the middle of them. Had time for a single hen decoy set up and had a nice C shaped oak brush blind to lay down behind. Only took 15 minutes for him to work into me. Came straight in on a string and I was dumb enough to think it would be too easy. At about 70 yards he slowed down and started to circle. He stayed just out of range, took 45 minutes to and hour of strutting and drumming and he completely circle me to reveal my spot from the back. I stayed still but he was looking down on me and he didn't like my camo pattern or my assortment of calls and candy bar wrappers scattered around me. He gave a few puts and headed out. Absolutley the best display I have seen in years and I get to go out and try it all again!
-Is this normal to have a tom circle like he did? Should I look into a new decoy? The Cabelas imprint on her side must not have passed as the tramp stamp tattoo I hoped it would. Good luck!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Its seems no matter how hard I try I just can't kill one..........Every time I pull the trigger the birds just keep standing there.....Any one have any ideas what I am doing wrong :lol:


























Put mine down back in April and now I have to wait until next weekend to try to get the wife hers.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

My sweet wife has a thing about her kids faces on the Internet so I had to edit this photo a bit to get approval from the boss.

After getting to watch 4 good toms putting on one heck of a show for about 20 minutes at no further then 60 yards. My 5 year old son helped me put this tom on the ground at 15 yards. We had him strutting back an fourth at 10 yards for a good 15 minutes behind a bit of cover. We had to wait until he came out into the clear to make sure I could take the shot. Along with the 4 toms there were 8 hens and 3 jakes in the bunch. This is now the 8 or 9th bird my 5 year old has killed in the last 10 years........it sure is hard to keep track with this boy. At the rate he is going he will have more turkey's down then anyone I know :lol:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nicely done guys and great pics.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> This is now the 8 or 9th bird my 5 year old has killed in the last 10 years........


Good job, kid. Now about your father's math skills...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2 hours ago..........My 6th tom.

[attachment=0:3ikaay33]100_2418.jpg[/attachment:3ikaay33]


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

very nice! good work! 8)


----------

